# suggestions for pornography videos



## married woman (May 4, 2011)

I would like suggestions on movies my husband and I can watch together. I am extrememly new to this and we have never viewed pornography together although I recently became aware that he has watched it in the past by himself. I thought we could try it out together. Please keep in mind when making suggestions that I'm new to this and we are new to watching it together---so nothing too crazy!!!


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

This is tricky one these days. Porn DVDs have become increasingly expensive as demand has declined. Porn has shifted to the internet where it is avaliable, largely free.

There are a couple schools of thought. If you are a novice or a little uncomfortable you can do cinemax on demand and view one of their late night series/movies. They are little more tame. Not my cup of tea since the women all look the same, they are model skinny with fake breasts. Nothing wrong with that for many men, just doesn't arouse me, I want "real" women. But, my wife enjoys these features.

Full-length DVDs - lots of options for couples out there, there was a director Candida Royale I believe was her name, her movies were more catered to couples. We watched a couple, they were ok...
We recently purchased "Pirates" which my wife LOVED. It's a little corny and the women are generally fake, but the plot is kinda silly and it's pretty big budget.

Internet Porn - tons of options to fit every fantasy/fetish. If you click on one and it doesn't suit you, close it. Open another. Discussing what the two of you may like may be a good foreplay and help you learn a bit about each other. Again, no cost and you can window shop all night. There a few good sites that I have used. Xhamster.com, Tubegalore.com...

Good luck, I hope this helps.


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

married woman said:


> I would like suggestions on movies my husband and I can watch together. I am extrememly new to this and we have never viewed pornography together although I recently became aware that he has watched it in the past by himself. I thought we could try it out together. Please keep in mind when making suggestions that I'm new to this and we are new to watching it together---so nothing too crazy!!!


Good for you! I actually work in the porn industry reviewing porn titles all day long (yes, fellas, I'm the guy with THAT job!) so I'm pretty picky about what I like. That being said, I'm often asked for "softer" titles for couples or single women who want the eroticism without the strokefodder. 

Firstly, I'd recommend just about anything by Wicked Pictures, long the leader in couples-friendly porn. Next you might consider checking out the new Romance line from New Sensations. It's been very well received and is one of the classier outfits out there. Also if you want an emphasis on pretty people having sex in exotic locales, pretty much anything from Nectar is good -- they're a Euro firm, and apart from a little too much anal and the occasional glimpse of underarm hair (Euro, remember) their production values are exquisite. You might try one of the better-reviewed porn parodies that has come along recently, of course. Everything from Happy Days to the Addams Family, some done better than others (of particular note was the Batman flick from last year -- not the Heath Ledger-looking one, but the old Adam West-style "BAM! POW!" video. And, of course, I'll go ahead and put in a word for my home team, Adam & Eve Pictures, particularly the movie _Pirates_ and the soon-to-be-released _"The Four"_, a quasi-parody of 300 with hot Spartan wives bent on lust and revenge instead of homoerotic sword fighting. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Best thing about A&E? They send you a bunch of free stuff when you order, they're great about returns, and their prices are great compared to most other purveyors of smut. And every video they do is reviewed by a sex therapist. While I'm not going to say they're all "couples friendly", we do enough of those to be noteworthy.

Let me know if you have any particular kinks, fantasies, or fetishes, and I might be able to recommend a particular flick. It's what I do.

Ian


----------

